# Liquid Nitrogen?



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone ever play with liquid nitrogen for chilling? maybe in a radiator and pump the fog through the radiator?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Unless you have used liquid nitrogen before I would not suggest experimenting with it in that manor. LN2 is -320 F degrees and will freeze flesh in a second. The stuff is dangerous in the extreme.
I would suggest maybe trying dry ice ( -109 F degrees ) if you want to experiment with super cold materials, its less dangerous and cheaper.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

1) If you look around, I believe there are some comments to the effect of making the fog 'too cold' and having the 'juice' freeze right out of the air. IIRC, some even mention dry ice as too cold and they had to 'temper' it with normal ice.

2) The last time I bought small quantities of liquid nitrogen, it was about $10/liter...$48 and change to fill up my 5 liter Dewar. I'm sure industrial quantities are cheaper, but if you plan to do it as a DIY / individual, the cost is quite high - especially when there are much better and much cheaper alternatives.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have to agree with Bone Dancer's safety warning. Liquid nitrogen is potentially dangerous, and you definitely don't want it anywhere near kids.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've worked with liquid nitrogen (LN2) in labs, and it is dangerously cold. You need special dewars to store it. If you try place it in a sealed container like a radiator, it will explode. The expansion of LN2 from liquid to gas is over 600 fold. So a liter of LN2 becomes over 600 liters of nitrogen gas.
Dry ice is a safer (though not without its hazards) choice.


----------

